# Recommendations for NARs Blusher and Gloss for NC30



## carinapieries (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Can you please recommend some NARs blush and lipgloss shades for me. Im an NC30, light asian skintone and I like plum/berry shades for lipglosses and Im open to any recs for blushers.

Thanks
Carina
xx


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 3, 2007)

NARS Orgasm Blush


----------



## Taj (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm a NC30 Asian as well.  Orgasm is basic, but if you are tired of it like me, try Outlaw and South Beach (Multiple stick).  Both are wonderful !


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I'm NC35 and I have Orgasm. It does not show up on me at all! I don't know what all the hype is all about. Its okay. But your lighter than me so it might work for you better. Sin is a nice color. Kinda berry color with gold shimmer.


----------



## ArabianBeauty (Jun 3, 2007)

I recommend Torrid, it's my favorite NARS blush


----------



## shimpaniac (Jun 3, 2007)

im NC 35/37...SIN is pretty...berry with gold shimmer...and i think orgasm and deep throat are both nice....but frankly im not okay with the huge glitter particles in nars blushes...so, in a way i prefer MAC and cargo...


----------



## lizard260 (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm an NC30 and I own all the Nars blushes with the exception of two bronzey ones (because they look like dirt on me).  My top three are Torrid for shimmer and Gina and/or Gilda for matte.  All three are warm and coral/peachy.  I have gotten compliments on Torrid...it's the blush I reach for the most. HTH.


----------



## carinapieries (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks girls. I might go for Torrid then. I bought Sin from Ebay but its too dark for my skintone.


----------



## Jayne (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm NC30 too and I LOVE Torrid too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Gina (matte) & Gueule de nuit (blushcreme) !!!! 

Sertao is pretty too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the lipgloss I just have Orgasm, I love it too.


----------

